# Dining room table.



## audiokat (Aug 6, 2008)

So I just finished my first project with an office desk that I built. Took way longer but it was a lot of fun. In high school I had only worked with solid wood but laminate ply turned out to work better than I thought. I want to do a dining room table and am thinking of going with ply again on that.

I want to purpose it with an inlay type look. When I was testing stains i had blue painters tape on the wood and I was surprised when I took the tape off how well it protected the raw wood. What does everyone thing of taping all the light areas below and staining around the tape. I'm just not sure I'm up to trying to do an inlay and wouldn't no where to start if I did. Has anyone tried this. I want the taped "raw wood" areas to stay raw and not be tinted yellow with finish. What are some recommendations for finishing and even wood types for that matter. Since it needs to be a show piece should I do a satin finish to hide my amateur finishing skills?

Steve


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Depending on the grain of the wood, some being more open grained than others, you might get a fair bit of bleed through into the surrounding wood. Try a sample piece of the material you are going to work with before committing yourself to a big piece.

That said, if you use a sprayer, and lay on light coats repeatedly, until you get the shade you want, it should work. If you let each light coat dry some before following up with another coat the bleed through should be minimal.

Gerry


----------

